# Impact Driver



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Depends on how much DYI you do? I love mine and use it for everthing for small screws to large bolts


----------



## Cow (Jan 5, 2008)

It's probably a good idea buying this kit. This way you'll get the charger you need for those batteries. I know Dewalt sticks it to you if you buy batteries/chargers individually. These new chargers supposedly will still charge the old XRP line too.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... I've got Milwaukees,+ they rob you blind for the Batteries as well......
But,.....
My Bud, Bob has a gang of Dewalt 18V tools,.......
I was extremely Impressed with his 3/8" drive Impact gun the other day...........
A Really Handy Tool, with some decent Power............


----------



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

I figured it was a good investment for the batteries alone. I've seen the new lithion batteries frome Dewalt online for around $129. I'll probably pick up the kit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I sold my 18V nicad cordless DeWalt impact driver a while ago and bought a corded Makita model that's quieter, smoother and more powerful. Speaking only for me and my business, I figured that if I really need to drive that many long screws or lags or tighten that many bolts, I'll be near enough 110V outlets to keep it going. My Panasonic 15.6V has enough power to drive most of whatever fasteners I need to use each day and for smaller or routine jobs, I have Bosch's little 10.8V lithium-ion cordless impact driver which is a powerhouse.


----------

